# 9800 PRO defaults to 9800 settings



## count123 (Nov 28, 2005)

The 9800 PRO , no name card, has 9800 settings ie. 325/290, instead of 380/340, has any body had such a problem.


----------



## Poisonsnak (Nov 29, 2005)

When you say it defaults to these clocks, you mean when you open ATITool those are the clocks it shows?

If you have catalyst control center, does it show the same (325/290) clocks or does it show the proper ones?

I don't think ATITool would underclock your video card as soon as you open it, I would guess that your 9800 pro is running a regular 9800 bios.


----------



## count123 (Dec 2, 2005)

Yes, it would appear that the Bios is set at 9800 only, I do not know how to check this or change the settings, can you help


----------



## bldegle2 (Dec 2, 2005)

it may be a np?.

reflash with a real 9800pro bios, you will have to find one that is compatible, i remember when flashing a couple of mine that i had to try a couple of bios's before one would 'take'.

good luck, tons of bios's on the ATI shelf here.

baldy


----------



## count123 (Dec 3, 2005)

*re 9800 PRO*

What is np


----------



## Poisonsnak (Dec 4, 2005)

non-pro

Yep just check the main site www.techpowerup.com for BIOSes but be very certain that your card is stable at those clocks before you flash or you may get screwed.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 4, 2005)

i have a radeon atlantis 9800pro 128mb 256bit  do you whant it?.....i mean does it fit your specs?


----------



## DJ FARAON (Dec 9, 2005)

Hola Señores Mi Problema es que cambie de ATI radeon 9800 Pro / A 9800 XT. y se me a perdido la BIOS original que tenia guardada de cuando Hice el cambio. Ahora me da errores y quiero cambiarla de nuevo a su estado original, pueden ustedes ayudarme? Gracias


----------



## DJ FARAON (Dec 9, 2005)

Hello Gentlemen My Problem is that Pro/To 9800 changes of 9800 ATI radeon XT.  and lost me to the original BIOS that tapeworm kept from when I made the change.  Now it gives errors and I want to change it again me to his original state, you can you help me?  Thanks


----------



## bldegle2 (Jan 5, 2006)

uh, i would be looking at the extensive ATI bios collection contained herein............

i mean, here at the BBS's, main page, ATI bios, can't miss it.

baldy


----------

